# Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???



## Austi (23. Oktober 2009)

#hMoin an alle! Wer weis was über Raubfisch fänge im 

Twente Kanal oder Enschede und Umgebung. War schon ein 

 paar mal da, aber wenig erfolgreich. Kennt vieleicht jemand 

noch ein paar gute Raubfisch Gewässer an der Deutsch 

Niederländischen Grenze. Komme nicht so gut mit der List

van Viswateren klar, alles auf Niederländisch, würde mich

also sehr über ein paar Gewässertips freuen.


----------



## Austi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

Weis denn keiner was über den Raubfisch im Twente  Kanal;+


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

In Enschede selbst kannst du in den Seen/Teichen Hechte ohne Ende fangen. Im Twente selbst ab und an mal nen Zander. Hechte wüsste ich jetzt.

In beiden Fällen (Kanal und Teiche) gibt es allerdings ein Entnahmeverbot, daher ist es für mich eher uninteressant, dort zu angeln.

In der Berkel kannst du gut auf Barsch oder Hecht gehen, habs aber nur vom Hörensagen, war selbst noch nicht da. 

Ideal ist es an der Ijssel - dort gibt es Raubfisch ohne Ende. Allerdings ist es dann nicht mehr so grenznah, was mich selbst leider oft abhält "rüber" zu fahren.


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*



Austi schrieb:


> Weis denn keiner was über den Raubfisch im Twente Kanal;+


 

Doch doch Austi hier gibt es genug Leute die sich damit bestens auskennen. Aber wegen solchen Postings wie hier zu Lesen, sagen die ZU RECHT nichts.



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> gibt es allerdings ein Entnahmeverbot, daher ist es für mich eher uninteressant, dort zu angeln.
> 
> Wer verrät denn wohl seine Stellen wenn die Leute dann schon aus halb NRW da rüber fahren um Fische zu fangen und mitzunehmen. Kann man dann doch wohl keinen übel nehmen das er mit schmunzeln und ohne eine Antwort zu schreiben weiter zum nächsten Thread springt.


----------



## Connaught (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Doch doch Austi hier gibt es genug Leute die sich damit bestens auskennen. Aber wegen solchen Postings wie hier zu Lesen, sagen die ZU RECHT nichts.


 
So sieht's aus! Für'n paar Euro den Vispas kaufen und dann draufknüppeln was das Zeug hält...sind ja nicht unsere Gewässer die leergefischt werden!

Connaught


----------



## Austi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

*Hey Heiko112.* 

*Ich glaube du nimmst das alles ein bisschen zu ernst.*

*Fühle mich ein bisschen Verurteilt von dir. *

*Ich stellte die frage um zu erfahren ob ich was falsche*

*mache, habe schon ein paar mal am Twente vesucht*

*Zander zu **fangen. War aber erfolglos. Habe vorher *

*noch nie auf Zander geangelt, und noch nie einen *

*gefangen. Habe auch somit noch keine Erfahrung.*

*Du stellst mich als reien Kochtopfangler da, der alles *

*was er am Haken bekommt durch denn Wolf jagd.*

*Bei mir ist es eher das Gegenteil. Esse selber nie selbst *

*gefangenen Fisch. Wenn es nicht angesehen ist in so*

*einem Portal solche fragen zu stellen, warum gibt es sie dann?*


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

Moin
Austi das ging gegen niemanden speziell und erstrecht nicht gegen dich.

Naje eigentlich ging es gegen das Posting von Hape der ja nur in Gewässer angelt in denen man entnehmen darf.

Und Nein, glaube es mir ich nehme das nicht zu ernst.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Austi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

Ich habe hapes posting noch nicht komentiert, und brauche 

dies auch jetzt  nicht mehr zu Tun. Über seine Einstellung 

möchte ich auch nicht Diskutieren, weil sehr viele unserer 

Koleggen diese Einstelleung haben. Mein Verein versenkt 

Jährlich mehrere Zentner Zuchtforellen in unseren Vereinssee

damit dann alle Ihre Kühltruhe gefüllt haben. Aber das es

Ökologisch totale Misswirtschaft ist will keiner glauben. 

Aber das es kaum noch Weisfisch gibt beklagen alle. 

Ich will erfahrungen im Zanderangeln sammeln, und

habe fragen dazu die ich hier stelle. Wer seine erfahrungen

gerne weitergibt kann dies hier tun. Ich wiederrum werde

meine erfahrungen gerne weitergeben damit möglichst viele

mit Verstand und Spass ans Wasser kommen.

P.s. Es geht nicht immer ums Fangen, ein schöner Morgen
oder Abend mit Eisvogeln am Himmel ist manchmal
unersetzbar.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

Seid ihr eigentlich alle bekloppt?

Sorry, aber was ich hier lese ist ja der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt!

Keiner kennt mich, aber verurteilt mich ohne weiteres?


1. knüppel ich bestimmt nicht alles ab, was gefangen wird
2. halte ich mich sehr wohl an Mindestmaße, Mindestmengen, sowie  Schonzeiten

Ich komm vielleicht grad mal 10 Mal im Jahr zum Angeln, von den 10 Mal fang ich vielleicht grad mal an 5 Tagen etwas.
Ich wüsste nicht, was daran verwerflich ist, dann mal einen Zander mit nach Hause zu nehmen, weil man ihn essen will?

Soll ich dann lieber auf den Markt gehen und den Fisch den ich wieder reingeworfen habe für nen hohen Preis von einem Berufsfischer kaufen?

 Sorry Leute, aber wenn ich mit den Regeln entsprechend benehme und einen Fisch mitnehmen darf, den ich essen will, dann mach ich das auch.

Das kommt vielleicht bei euch C&R-Leuten nicht super an, aber das ist mir sowas von wurscht.

Als ob 5 mitgenommene Zander (meine gesamte Ausbeute 2008) dem Gewässer wehtun....


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle bekloppt?
> 
> Sorry, aber was ich hier lese ist ja der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt!
> 
> ...


 

Ja wir sind alle bekloppt.

Lese dir mal dein erstes Posting in diesen Thread durch und dann überlege mal welchen eindruck du nur mit diesem Post an den Tag gelegt hast.

Und ausserdem bist du nicht der einzigste der hier mitliest. 50 andere Leute  denken dann nicht so wie du und nehmen dann jedes mal ihre Fische mit.

Und dann gibt es ja noch Leute die mehr Fangen und mehr mitnehmen also beruhige dich mal wieder.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

Ach, nur weil man sich vielleicht ungeschickt ausgedrückt hat, wird man sofort ohne Nachfragen in entsprechende Ecke gerückt oder wie?

Das ist es, was mich stört!

Da Austis Anfrage ein wenig Unwissenheit mit sich brachte (in Bezug auf den Vispas und die Sprache), habe ich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es halt ein Entnahmeverbot im Twente gibt.
Besser man sagt es vorher, als das er dann ahnungslos am Wasser sitzt (man wusste ja nicht, ob er Fisch mitnehmen will oder einfach nur angeln will) und dann unter Umständen ne Strafe bekommen würde.

Desweiteren würd ich auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass man fürs Nachtangeln eine Extra-Nachtangelkarte braucht (in Bezug auf den Sonnenaufgang). 
Ich bin vor 3 Jahren genauso angefangen "drüben" zu angeln und war über jeden einzelnen Tip mehr als dankbar, weil ich mit dem Vispas bzw. der Liste nicht zurechtkam.

Im übrigen seh ich es ähnlich wie Austi, ich hab nen stressigen Job und sehe das Angeln eher als Entspannung zum Alltag an. Leider komm ich beruflich sehr selten dazu, mal ans Wasser zu kommen. 
Ich bin keiner, der jetzt km reißt, um mit dem Gummifisch alles abgrast - mir reicht schönes Wetter, Ansitzangeln und ne Zeitung dabei, um einfach in der Natur vom Alltag abzuschalten.
Wenn dann mal nen Fisch bei rumkommt, ist es schön (wer isst nicht gern Fisch), wenn nicht, dann fahr ich aber genauso entspannt wieder nach Hause und freu mich, wenn ich nen Monat später vielleicht wieder nen Tag ans Wasser komme.

Es kotzt mich aber an, dass hier Ehrlichkeit bestraft wird!
Soll ich mich jetzt C&R-Angler hinstellen, nur um hier im Forum toll dazustehen?

Nee, dann ecke ich mit meiner "Einstellung" lieber an, mal nen Fisch mitgenommen zu haben.

Meine Fänge dieses Jahr sind übrigens bei unschlagbaren 0 Fischen - hab es nicht ein einziges Mal ans Wasser geschafft. 

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man jemanden einfach verurteilt, ohne überhaupt über seine Angelaktivitäten irgendetwas weiß und nur aus einem Beitrag, der vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt war, einen Strick zu drehen....


----------



## Austi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

*Hey Hape.* Ich verurteile dich nicht, muss aber zugeben das

du dich in deinem ersten Posting ungeschickt ausgedrückt 

hast ( aus C&R Angler sicht gesehen ). Ist ja auch in 

Ordnung wenn du für deinen Eigengebrauch mal was 

mitnimmst. Doch Heiko112 kann ich auch irgendwie 

verstehen. Wenn ich jemanden übers Holland Angeln reden 

höre, dann wird meistens davon Berichtet wie gut dort zu

fangen ist. Und dieses Basiert auf der Vernunft der Angler.

Wenn in Holland mit der entnahme so gehandelt werden

würde wie in Deutschland, dann würde es dort

wahrscheinlich auch anders aussehen. Leider gibt es bei uns 

zu wenig Kontrolle. Was viele ausnutzen und alles was in

den Wolf passt mitnehmen. Viele Vereine aus meiner

Umgebung haben dies schon beklagt. Und traurig wäre es

wenn jemand durch solch ein Forum das ausnutzt und uns in 

Nachbarsauge ( Niederländer ) dumm aussehen lässt. 

#6Um guten Eindruck bei denen zu hinterlassen benutzt du 

am besten beim Stippen schon eine Abhakmatte.
(kleiner Scherz)

MFG Austi


----------



## Austi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

*Hey Leute!* Wenn jemand trotzdem noch ein paar Tipps 

zum Titelthema hat, kann er sie gerne Posten. In welchem 

Umfang er dies tut ist ihm selber überlassen. 

Hat vielleicht sogar jemand Lust mal mit zum Twente zu 

fahren????????????

Ich danke für alle Tipps und antworten.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

zum Thema zurück:

nen schönes Angelgewässer ist auch der Meddosee oder Hilgelo in NL genannt. Liegt bei Winterswijk, ist recht groß und wunderschön in der Natur gelegen. 
Der See liegt an einem Campingplatz und hat selbst auch einen kleinen Badestrand (dort darf nicht geangelt werden).

Die Anlage ist SEHR SAUBER, kein Müll oder dergleichen - also wunderbar zum Angeln.

Zum Besatz ist soviel zu sagen, dass es wohl für Karpfenangler top sein soll, es sollen aber auch schon große Hechte gefangen worden sein. 
War selbst aber nur einmal zum schauen da und zum baden im Sommer...;-)

Es ist aber zu beachten, dass der See in verschiedene Abschnitte unterteilt ist und nicht überall geangelt werden darf (Vereine, Federation usw.) - steht aber in der Gewässerliste drin.

Wie gesagt, ob es jetzt das gute Raubfischgewässer ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber in der sauberen Natur sitzen kann man dort auf jeden Fall. Und es ist auch nicht weit entfernt!
Kannst es mal bei google earth suchen, dort sind auch genügend Fotos vorhanden!


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

@austin, wo am twente willste denn hin? bin öfters mal dort, könnten ja mal zusammen fischen. antwort bitte über pn. 

heiko hat schon recht, es halten sich zu viele deut. angler an die örtl. regeln. sei es wegen mangelndes wissen/sprache oder halt einfach ignoranz.


----------



## Austi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> zum Thema zurück:
> 
> nen schönes Angelgewässer ist auch der Meddosee oder Hilgelo in NL genannt. Liegt bei Winterswijk, ist recht groß und wunderschön in der Natur gelegen.
> Der See liegt an einem Campingplatz und hat selbst auch einen kleinen Badestrand (dort darf nicht geangelt werden).
> ...


 

Hallo Hape. Denn Medow kenne ich vom hören. Viele bekannte schwimmen dort öfter. Bin vor 3-4 Wochen
an der Slinge (persönlicher Tipp) gewesen. Habe dort mehere stellen ausprobiert. Eine davon liegt direkt hinterm Medow. 
Wollte dort auch angeln aber in der Slinge lief es zu gut.
:l4 Hechte zwischen 25 und 60cm, und nen 40er Barsch.
Das nächste mal werd ich den Medow auch noch mitnehemen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch im Twente Kanal???*

...dann aber aufpassen, wo du dich hinsetzt - ist nicht alles für jeden freigegeben (wie schon beschrieben Vereine,Federation usw.)


----------

